# This should make you larf...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Although a non-smoker i still miss the hamlet adverts since advertising was banned on telly, this one was made just as the ban was enforced and, as far as i know never made it to tv, makes me chuckle to this day, volume req'd.........

http://www.stablecottage.com/remote/Ferrari/

pete.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Warped Humour*

Hi

OK, You Have a Warped Sense of Humour :twisted: , Dam Good All The Same  :lol:  :lol: ,


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, 

That should be a lesson for all the show-offs and their flash motors.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Nice one Pete, very good.
Tickled me too !!

Chris


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Good one Pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wicked....serves him right for thinking for one minute that just because he's good looking, has pots of money and a sports car that women will find him attractive. I ask you - wally


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Ok, Pusser did you nick the car, cos all i got was a black screen! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Raine, wait for a while, while it loads, then you should see it...

pete.


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

like Raine, I just got black screen...

having to reload Media Player I think, assume thats the right programme??

help!

thaks Lyn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Apologies,

you need quicktime player, download for free here...

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

pete.


----------

